# Shadow



## Ardatha (Jul 31, 2007)

This is my new puppy, Shadow. He's definitely the apple of my husband's and my eyes. He's very smart, I cannot believe how much he's learned in three and a half weeks. Isn't he just too cute for words? LOL


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well isn't he all kinds of cute.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Cute! Gotta love those ears.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice!! What kind of pup is he? Love those ears!!


----------



## Ardatha (Jul 31, 2007)

Oops, I forgot the most important part! LOL Sorry. He's a German shepherd. I've wanted a black one since I was a kid. So far he's an amazing little guy!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ohh I just read your new member thread and seen your pup is a GSD. That is nice that you finally got your dream dog. I just did too! her name is Puddles and she is a Cairn terrier. A gift from my mom. Congrats on your new pup and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Your puppy is gorgeous, You must be having so much fun with him. 

By the way, Love the ears!


----------



## Ardatha (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you all! Yes, gotta love them ears! Puddles is adorable!


----------



## viccky (Aug 1, 2007)

oh he is so cute bet your smitten with him.
i would love a new puppy but then again i cant be doing with the hose trainig again.


----------

